# Pista de Ski de Loriga e outras



## amarusp (14 Fev 2009 às 14:17)

Deixo-vos fotografias tiradas em 14-02-2009(hoje) da Estância de Sky de Loriga, Garganta de Loriga e Lagoa Comprida respectivamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2009 às 14:30)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

Na "mouche"!
Se há imagens consoladoras estas são daquelas que nos dão prazer em ver o lado positivo da neve em portugal.
Quantas pessoas a divertir-se nesse manto branco...fantástico!
O tempo ajuda e de que maneira; boas condições climatéricas no dia de hoje, boa visibilidade.
Parabéns.
P.S.:não é estância de "sky" (céu literalmente) mas de esqui (ou ski somente) - nada que tire a beleza das tuas imagens...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2009 às 14:31)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

Belas fotos amarusp,hoje deve estar um dia bom lá em cima para a prática dos desportos de inverno juntamente com a confusão.


----------



## Z13 (14 Fev 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

Grandes fotos!!!!

Viva a neve!!!






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

Boas fotos sem dúvida  peço desculpa mas volto a insistir num tema que já foi debatido por aqui mas pelos vistos o erro continua a subsistir visto que as pistas de esqui não se chamam "Pistas de Esqui de Loriga ou Estância de esqui de Loriga" mas sim Estância de Ski Vodafone 2000m ora vejamos :

"A Estância de Esqui Vodafone está localizada próxima à Torre, o ponto mais elevado de Portugal continental, no município de Seia, em meio ao Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, a uma altitude aproximada de 2.000 metros, no ponto mais elevado."

O facto de pertencer a freguesia de Loriga não podemos autodesignar Estância Ski de Loriga senão vejamos:






Loriga ainda fica a uns bons quilómetros das ditas Pistas


"Penhas da Saúde é uma localidade no município da Covilhã, Portugal. Esta aldeia de montanha está localizada no coração da Serra da Estrela, agraciada com um belo cenário montanhoso, a uma altitude de 1.500 metros. É principalmente um resort de inverno."

Como todos sabemos antigamente existiam umas pistas nas Penhas da Sáude e com certeza não se chamavam pistas de esqui da Covilhã por estas pertencerem ao município da Covilhã mas sim pistas de esqui dos Piornos....








Vejamos outro caso:


http://www.skiparque.pt/index1.html


Embora fiquem na Localidade de Manteigas mais concretamente no Sameiro não se chamam Pistas de esqui de Manteigas mas sim Skiparque.....

Isto tudo serve para que? não penses que será para desvalorizar a tua zona que pessoalmente acho muito bonita, não tenho nada contra Loriga ou contra as pessoas de Loriga até pelo contrário, pois como referi adoro essa vertente da encosta  isto tudo serve visto que estamos num fórum onde cada um tenta passar o máximo de informação correcta possível acho que estarem a chamar um nome a um local que não lhe pertence não fica lá muito bem


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 16:05)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

Não sendo um praticante de ski, fico satisfeito por ser possível, mesmo que por pouco tempo, a prática deste desporto em Portugal

Obrigado por estas excelentes fotos!


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

essa neve está e vai derreter toda em breve


----------



## Gongas (15 Fev 2009 às 02:16)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

Espectáculo, para mim sem dúvida a serra mais bonita do nosso Portugal, tanto de Inverno como de Verão.


----------



## Sirilo (15 Fev 2009 às 12:28)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*



spiritmind disse:


> Boas fotos sem dúvida  peço desculpa mas volto a insistir num tema que já foi debatido por aqui mas pelos vistos o erro continua a subsistir visto que as pistas de esqui não se chamam "Pistas de Esqui de Loriga ou Estância de esqui de Loriga" mas sim Estância de Ski Vodafone 2000m ora vejamos :
> 
> "A Estância de Esqui Vodafone está localizada próxima à Torre, o ponto mais elevado de Portugal continental, no município de Seia, em meio ao Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, a uma altitude aproximada de 2.000 metros, no ponto mais elevado."
> 
> ...



Aquele aglomerado de casas de lata, que são praticamente casas de férias de pessoas da covilhã e não só, é aldeia de montanha????? Aldeia de montanha será uma localidade onde moram pessoas, onde trabalham, com as dificuldades que os rigores da montanha proporcionam. Aquilo é tudo menos uma aldeia de montanha, é um monte de casas de lata, que muitas delas nem estarão legalizadas. Aquele espaço tem praticamente só comercio, hoteis e casas para alugar.


----------



## Sirilo (15 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

O facto de o amarusp designar de pistas de Loriga, deve-se aos terrenos onde estas estão situadas. Esses terrenos pertencem a Loriga e a junta de freguesia recebe pelo respectivo aluguer dos mesmos.


----------



## rozzo (15 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*

não discutam por isso! 
as fotos estão muito boas, e pronto é da Serra da Estrela, não interessa o concelho ou freguesia! 
Pena é não serem muito bem aproveitadas ou cuidadas, pela Turistrela.. Mas também não temos uma montanha comparável a outras estâncias em outros países, é a realidade, sem ovos não se fazem omoletes!


PS: já se corrigia era o nome do tópico! estância de SKY? eheh


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2009 às 13:37)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*



rozzo disse:


> PS: já se corrigia era o nome do tópico! estância de SKY? eheh



Se calhar o nome até não está tão mal, afinal a ESTRELA não está no CÉU?


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

O nome do tópico foi corrigido para: "Pista de Ski de Loriga e outras"

O anterior titulo dava a entender que haviam várias estâncias, quando na verdade o que existe são várias pistas de uma mesma estância de ski. 

Fotos muito boas *amarus*


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2009 às 16:23)

*Re: Estância de Sky de Loriga e outras*



Sirilo disse:


> Aquele aglomerado de casas de lata, que são praticamente casas de férias de pessoas da covilhã e não só, é aldeia de montanha????? Aldeia de montanha será uma localidade onde moram pessoas, onde trabalham, com as dificuldades que os rigores da montanha proporcionam. Aquilo é tudo menos uma aldeia de montanha, é um monte de casas de lata, que muitas delas nem estarão legalizadas. Aquele espaço tem praticamente só comercio, hoteis e casas para alugar.



aqui não se trata se as construções são em lata, madeira, pedra ou papel podem chamar-lhe o que quiserem aldeia de montanha, barracas de montanha fica a designação de cada um ,só dei aquele exemplo para sustentar o que disse e continuo a dizer aquilo não é a estância de ski de Loriga e neste caso este ditado "Pior que o cego é o que não quer ver" adequa-se perfeitamente. e por aqui me fico em gastar o meu latim pois já vi que não adianta.......


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2009 às 18:11)

AnDré disse:


> O nome do tópico foi corrigido para: "Pista de Ski de Loriga e outras"
> 
> O anterior titulo dava a entender que haviam várias estâncias, quando na verdade o que existe são várias pistas de uma mesma estância de ski.
> 
> Fotos muito boas *amarus*



Realmente não fui feliz no título, quando me referia a "outras" estava a falar de outras fotografias!


----------



## JoaoCarreira (12 Mar 2009 às 11:45)

Parabéns ao AmarusP pelas excelentes fotografias.

Quanto à questão controvertida, informo o estimado Spiritmind que do ponto de vista legal as únicas pistas de esqui em Portugal encontram-se nos baldios da Freguesia de Loriga, Concelho de Seia, Distrito da Guarda. Existe igualmente um contrato de exploração das pistas de esqui entre a referida Junta de Freguesia de Loriga e a empresa Turistrela. A turristrela fez posteriormente um contrato com a Vodafone, mas as pistas eram, foram e são administrativamente e legalmente da Freguesia de Loriga, Concelho de Seia, Distrito da Guarda. Contra factos não há argumentos e não vá pelo argumento geográfico, pois assim teriamos que discutir a administração legal regional de todas as terras do país. A título de exemplo, Loriga está mais perto de Viseu e de Arganil...mas seguramente se usarem a estrada nacional 338 a povoação mais perto das pista é Loriga, por muito que doa a muita gente. Factos são factos.

Com estima e admiração por todos,


JoaoCarreira


----------

